#ubuntu-mobile 2007-11-05
 * ian_brasil wonders if the gphone will use hildon
<Mithrandir> didn't look like it
<suihkulokki> "minimum reqs is about a 200MHz ARM9, software is compatible with small screens, large screens, QWERTY, non-QWERTY..."
<Mithrandir> they have some stuff based off java.
<HappyCamp> So has anyone looked at Google's Android yet?  http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2007/11/wheres-my-gphone.html
<somerville32> Is it possible to help with the mobile project when all I have is a stupid cellphone? lol
<corevette> how will http://www.openhandsetalliance.com/ affect ubuntu mobile
<corevette> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Android_%28mobile_phone_platform%29
#ubuntu-mobile 2007-11-06
<pthulin> hi all
<pthulin> I wonder how Ubuntu Mobile will have anything to do with the recently revieled Android Linux stack?
<pthulin> you seem to share a lot of common goals
<Mithrandir> pthulin: we have not been in touch with them about it, no, but some form of cooperation could be interesting
<amitk> http://www.lesswatts.org/projects/power-policy/downloads.php
#ubuntu-mobile 2007-11-07
<mypapit> going to shutdown
<bspencer> davidm, what time is it now UTC ?
<bspencer> is 1700 UTC == 900 PST ?
<davidm> 20:53
<bspencer> OK. 1700 UTC == 900 PST
<bspencer> thx
<bspencer> see you tomorrow morning @1700UTC
<davidm> bspencer, thanks see you then
<Mithrandir> bspencer: "date -u" :-)
<bspencer> Mithrandir, ah!
<bspencer>  date -u
<bspencer> Wed Nov  7 17:54:23 UTC 2007
<Mithrandir> it helps if your clock is not completely off
<bspencer> yeah, that's where davidm comes in
<Mithrandir> apt-get install ntp
<Mithrandir> :-P
#ubuntu-mobile 2008-11-03
<pcb-dennis> hi, i am sure this is often asked but i could not find an answer on the website. Does the mid-image run on the eeepc 4G and does it make sense to use it there? or should i install the 386-ubuntu
<ido-> orga around ?
<ido-> any other Q1u users
<lool> Someone ever heard of unetbootin?
<lool> http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<lool> ogra: ^
<ogra> isnt that the guy who constantly mails u-d-d about his new releases ? 
<lool> erf no idea
<lool> First time I read about it
<ogra> ah, no
<ogra> i mixed that up with the tool that installs from a http'ed iso
<ido-> hey orga
<cgregan> ﻿brianchidester: http://www.irchelp.org/irchelp/irctutorial.html
<cgregan> njpatel: I would like to introduce ﻿brianchidester. He will be helping me out with the UNR release testing this cycle. You will start seeing bugs from him shortly.
<ian_brasil> lool..you read this http://andreeleidenfrost.blogspot.com/2008/11/eeepc-901-with-ubuntu-intrepid-ibex.html on planet debian too huh :) 
<njpatel> cgregan: thanks! brianchidester: Hi, I'm the one who's going to be fixing most of the UNR launcher/panel/window-manager bugs :-)
<lool> ogra: Hmm my clock says 3pm UTC; where's Jono?
<lool> ian_brasil: Eh yeah
<brianchidester> njpatel: so it will be my job to make you earn your pay?
<crevette> lool, seems uber cool
<njpatel> brianchidester: heh, something like that :-)
<lool> brianchidester: or vice-versa
<KarlsBerg> Hello, someone testing with Aspire One ?
<ian_brasil> KarlsBerg: I have an Aspire One
<KarlsBerg87> aha ian_brasil write you in query
<ido-> hey orga, here ?
<KarlsBerg87> ian_brasil,  ?
<KarlsBerg87> hello?
<LanceHaig> Hi How do I know if ubuntu can run on my Dell AXIM X30?
<ogra> you boot from the usb key and run the live session ? 
<LanceHaig> right 
<ogra> would be the safest way imho
<LanceHaig> I can't find a link on the wiki
<ogra> to what ? 
<ogra> the image ? 
<LanceHaig> to how rto accomplish that
<LanceHaig> but I will keep looking
<ogra> see /topic ;)
<ogra> the download page has instructions to get the image in a usb key ...
<ogra> *on
<LanceHaig> there is no link to the download page in the FAQ
<LanceHaig> but I think I found it
<LanceHaig> Thanks
<ogra> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/intrepid/release/ubuntu-8.10-umpc-i386.img
<ogra> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/intrepid/release/
<LanceHaig> ogra: thanks mate
<ido-> orga , does hibernate/suspend work well on your Q1u ?
<ogra> yes
<ido-> because it doesn't on mine.
<ogra> how do you suspend ? 
<ido-> hiberante doesnt work at all iirc, and suspend does work, but when it wakes up there's no network interfaces
<ogra> and did you pick a big enough swap partition for hibernate ? 
<ido-> it never asked me to. where do i pick it ?
<ogra> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<ogra> see "Wireless doesn't work after suspend with ath_pci driver"
<ogra> there is a wrokaround
<ogra> it should have set up a swap partition during partitioning while installing
<ido-> well i dont know if it did
<ogra> use the "free" command
<crevette> hello
<ogra> it should show you if there is a swap partition in use
<ido-> no swap parition
<ido-> would a swap file help ?
<ogra> not for hibernate afaik ... but my info might be outdated
<ido-> hrm. what do i search to find out ?
<ogra> well, just create one and try out
<ido-> my touch screen works now btw, so that should be fixed in ubuntu..
<ogra> did the .fdi change i suggested help ? 
<ogra> or did you have to do more ? 
<ido-> no, i dont think that did it
<ido-> but it might have to do with it
<ogra> well, what exactly did you do to make it work apart from the .fdi change ? 
<ido-> i blacklisted the usbtouchscreen module 
<ogra> i cant add a fix if i dont know what else was involved 
<ogra> hrm
<ido-> and i added a rule with /etc/udev/rules.d/10-local.rules
<ido-> i think i left the fdi thingy too, so it might have helped
<ogra> thats dead technology that was just ripped out :/
<ido-> though so
<ido-> so i'll remove it
<ido-> and restart
<ido-> and see if it still works
<ogra> that would be good
<ido-> and if it does, then its the blacklist + fdi probably
<ogra> well, usbtouchscreen should be what handles it on kernel level
<ido-> seems that it interferes..
<ido-> because blacklisting it helped
<ido-> is there a different module ?
<ogra> weird
<ido-> rebooting..
<ogra> usbtouchscreen is a merge of the touchkitusb, itmtouch and mtouchusb drivers
<ogra> since you have a touchkit it should be the right driver for it
<ogra> and it definately is on my Q1U
<ido-> true
<ido-> lemme see which module is loaded
<ido-> ok
<ido-> i'm not sure which one it is
<ido-> http://pastebin.ca/1244144
<ido-> orga ?
 * ogra will hold a talk about ubuntu-umpc in #ubuntu-classroom now
<ido_> hrm.
<Whatsinaname> Hello,  I used winimage to put image on flash drive, but it wont boot to it.  Am I missing something?  I really want to try UMPC version on my acer apire one.
<Whatsinaname> its the ubuntu-8.10-mid-lpia.img
<Whatsinaname> is anyone here?
<ian_brasil> Whatsinaname: you need the umpc image
<Whatsinaname> Oh.
<ian_brasil> not the lpia one
<ian_brasil> i am running umpc on an aspire one
<ido_> יר
<ido_> hr
<Whatsinaname> Ok searching for it now.  But should the lpia one have booted?  
<Whatsinaname> Just got AAO yesterday.  lovin it now.
<Whatsinaname> Just not sure if using winimage I have to do anything different to make it a bootable usb.
<ogra> Whatsinaname, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/intrepid/release/
<Whatsinaname> thanks orga,  I have seen that and am now downloading proper image.  but I am on a windows machine currently and was wondering if I have to do something special to get it to boot from the usb. (other than just puting image on usb drive with winimage.)
<Whatsinaname> It will be interesting to contrast/compare this verses the netbook remix.  playing with new toys is fun. :)
<ogra> there are soe tools for win ... rawwrite should work or there is also DD for windows i heard
<ido_> there is dd for windows
<Whatsinaname> hmm now to just figure out dd lol
<ogra> http://www.chrysocome.net/dd
<ido_> dd for windows ?
<ogra> dd if=c:\temp\<your downloaded image>.img of=\\.\<device letter of your usb key>: bs=1024
<Whatsinaname> hehe I am so noob, cant get dd to be recognized
 * ogra goes afk
<Whatsinaname> I get error opening output file: 2 the system cannot find teh file specified
<ian_brasil> Whatsinaname: supply the complete path?
<rrittenhouse> I'm looking into these "Netbooks" in hopes of getting one for xmas from the wife. I am looking at the Acer Aspire AOA150 and the EEEPC 1000. Which would be a good choice? I'm looking to put "Ubuntu Mobile" on whichever one I get.
<rrittenhouse> This may not be the perfect room to ask this in but I thought I would give it a shot for some opinions.
<ian_brasil> i have put ubuntu mobile on both.. x11perf test results showed the 512 atom on the acer aspire outperformed the 1GB celeron eeepc...however both rock IMO
<rrittenhouse> The Acer aspire has a slightly smaller screen but I think I could handle that for it being cheaper....
<rrittenhouse> ian_brasil, So If I buy the Windows version at staples I should be OK?
<ian_brasil> well there are lots of reports of the lower cost linux varieties being out of stock so people get XP versions and put ubuntu on them
<ido_> hey
<ian_brasil> particularly in australia it seems
<bicyclist> On the topic of netbooks i myself own an eeepc 900a and use ubuntu eee on it .
<bicyclist> Most watching me work with it are very impresse on what is possible.
<ido_> hey orga..
<ido_> I have a few inputs on umpc edition
#ubuntu-mobile 2008-11-04
<ido_> hey guys
<playya> hi
<ido_> whats up
<playya> not really much
<playya> coding in java :(
<ido_> do you code in C as well ?
<playya> yes
<playya> but prof. makes me code java for this project
<ido_> have you developer for ubuntu ?
<playya> nope
<ido_> I'm actually going to use the UMPC for development on ubuntu
<persia> That ought work fine, although a development box usually requires a bit more disk space, etc.  Be sure your hardware is up to it.
<playya> my dvd drive seems to be broken and i can't find any of my usb sticks
<playya> all disks causes some md5 errors
<crevette> hello there
<crevette> lool, around ?
<lool> crevette: Not really
<lool> crevette: what's up?
<crevette> lool, doesn't matter, I think you're not the person I was looking for actually :)
<crevette> I thought you worked in the v4l/v4l2 change but not apparently
<lool> Well I prepared misc libv4l uploads
<crevette> because I saw a patch landing in gstreamer cvs and I thought you'd be interested
<crevette> I don't know if it is the one that ubuntu ships
<crevette> actually
 * crevette get bored at work
<lool> crevette: we are using the v4l2 libv4l in gst, yes
<lool> in gstreamer0.10-plugins-good
<crevette> http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=545033 ?
<ubottu> Gnome bug 545033 in gst-plugins-good "[v4l2src] Add support for camera specific formats" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] 
<lool> crevette: We have it already https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gst-plugins-good0.10
<lool>   * debian/patches/10_fedora-use_libv4l.patch:
<lool> crevette: Yeah, same patch basically (didn't check bit for bit)
<crevette> okay I didn't want to bother you sorry
<lool> crevette: That's ok
<lool> Bye
<brianchidester> ChickenCutlass: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/67356/
<rrittenhouse> ian_brasil, I asked you yesterday about the Acer A150-1570 (with XP). I just wanted to confirm before purchasing it that the Acer AOA150 models work OK with Linux. I noticed a bunch of different conflicting specs for the thing and I'm just wanting to make sure. http://tinyurl.com/5jhul7
<ian_brasil> well i am running an aspire and it works ok..wifi is currently not working however (it was on and off during the release candidate updates so I imagine it will soon ..sooner if i ever get round to submitting the bug)..also i have not tested the mic or the audio yet
<rrittenhouse> Ah ok i was just making sure it was the XP version and whatnot. I noticed some of the specs were for other hardware and I was pretty confused :P
<ian_brasil> mine came with linux but i changed it to ubuntu straight away
<rrittenhouse> Is it the 1GB ram/Atom Proc/120GB thing?
<pururu> mine is AO100 512ram/8gb ssd
<rrittenhouse> ah.
<ian_brasil> no it has 512 and an atom processor...the newest models have not got here yet
<rrittenhouse> I figure they have different hardware. It said in windows that the card was an atheros
<rrittenhouse> (the wireless card)
<ian_brasil> yes mine is an atheros
<pururu> any app to make video streaming from webcam? better if remote person dont need any specific software to recieve stream
<ian_brasil> use gstreamer?
<ian_brasil> i capture the webcam using V4linux
<pururu> that act as server? what software client will use?
<pururu> better if just browser
<pururu> i use luvcview right now for just local capture
<rrittenhouse> ian_brasil, I actually can't really find the Linux model (which is what I was looking for). But if the specs are better on the 150 I guess I should get it and see if I can get it working.
<rrittenhouse> I would just hate to resort to Windows until it works haha :-D
<ian_brasil> the linux model has either sold out or is not in stock
<rrittenhouse> Oh ok.
<ian_brasil> the price difference caused a demand surge at the start of the linux offerings
<pururu> they even dont care to provide liveusb image of linpus lite... so pathetic
<rrittenhouse> =/
<ian_brasil> the linpus lite actually rocks..x11perf tests comparing this and ubuntu are intersting to say the least
<rrittenhouse> So I would be OK trying the XP version? I don't care if it has SSD, really. It has a regular 120gb drive in it
<pururu> on linpus website... and to include rescue DVD with netbook... that make me to just lol
<ian_brasil> well the ssd means your lap does not get hot
<pururu> ian_brasil: dunno... glxgears show same, or ubuntu is little better
<rrittenhouse> ah
<ian_brasil> important in a warm climate
<rrittenhouse> I guess its not too much of an issue for me. Thats a rough choice 8GB ssd or 120gb non ssd
<rrittenhouse> :P
<ian_brasil> i ran x11perf -all on both
<ian_brasil> and the original system install was a lot faster
<rrittenhouse> ah.. well I figure ssd would be
<rrittenhouse> im just worried about the lack of space
<ian_brasil> buy slot cards 
<ian_brasil> ?
<pururu> problem is not 8 gb, problem is it really slow, i made dd if=/dev/zero of=ssd   and reported write speed was 2.5 mbytes/sec ... probably average for whole ssd
<pururu> also i'm not sure if it is smart to download torrents to this ssd
<brianchidester> bfiller: was system info removed from unr or can I not find it for some other reason?
<ido_> hm.
<ido_> welcome back orga.
<ido_> I use a bluetooth keyboard, and every time it disconnects, it forgets my language settings
#ubuntu-mobile 2008-11-05
<LanceHaig> ogra: ping
<LanceHaig> has anyone installed MID on a dell axim before?
<LanceHaig> or run the live CD version on a axim
<cgregan> brianchidester: I'm having some home construction starting up.....I will be in a bit late today while they ramp up. Ping me if you need anything.
<persia> ian_brasil, About hildonisation: Personally, I think it's best when upstreams either build both binaries, or make it available as a compile flag.  In the latter case, I think it's best to build twice in packaging so that every architecture has both the hildonised and non-hildonised variants available.
<ian_brasil> persia: for liferea i did it like 
<ian_brasil> dnl ********
<ian_brasil> dnl Hildon
<ian_brasil> dnl ********
<ian_brasil>  
<ian_brasil> if test "x$enable_hildon" = "xyes"; then
<ian_brasil>    dnl AC_MSG_CHECKING([for GtkHTML2 support])
<ian_brasil>    PKG_CHECK_MODULES([HILDON], hildon-1 >= 1.0.5,enable_hildon=yes,enable_hildon=no)
<ian_brasil>    AC_SUBST(HILDON_CFLAGS)
<ian_brasil>    AC_SUBST(HILDON_LIBS)
<ian_brasil> else
<ian_brasil>    enable_hildon=no
<ian_brasil> fi
<ian_brasil> AM_CONDITIONAL(WITH_HILDON, test "x$enable_hildon" = "xyes")
<persia> ian_brasil, That's the nice easy way to do it :)  In that case, in the packaging, you'll want to have two build runs, to create the liferea and liferea-hildon binaries.
<ian_brasil> ah ok , cool
<persia> Ideally, it would be nice to support a hildon environment for !lpia architectures : as an example, there are a few powerpc devices for which such an environment would be useful.
<persia> Currently, many of the hildonised packages in the repos are done in an architecture-specific manner, which means 1) it's hard to support powerpc or older i586 or i486 devices, and 2) One can't safely install Ubuntu Desktop or Ubuntu UMPC as lpia.
<persia> Given the increasing form factor of lpia devices, and recent news about more new powerpc devices, I think both of those are bugs worth fixing.
<ian_brasil> that is a great idea..i have an old powerbook powerpc that would look great hildonized
<persia> ian_brasil, Well, I was thinking of things like http://www.linuxdevices.com/news/NS6400447723.html or http://www.linuxdevices.com/news/NS9467588685.html but it works for older stuff too :)
<persia> Of course, 1GB flash is kinda small, but that's probably fixable somehow.
<TomHal> brian
<TomHal> u there
<rhpot1991_laptop> ogra: ever get anywhere with the umpc to standard desktop howto?
<ogra> rhpot1991_laptop, i never planned one for "standard" ... i think you mean https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MobileTeam/Mobile/HowTo/TurnUMPCDesktopIntoNetbook
<rhpot1991_laptop> hmmmm, would it be hard to turn umpc into a standard desktop, and would that have any benefits over just using regular ubuntu?
<ogra> rhpot1991_laptop, just only use the first apt-get remove :)
<ogra> and wipe ~/.gconf
<ogra> after that and installing firefox, you have a default ubuntu desktop  
<ogra> feel free to make a howto out of that ;)
<rhpot1991_laptop> heh, if its no different then its better to just stick with the standard install
<rhpot1991_laptop> I know some eee specific distros do tweaks to try and keep window sizes smaller, was wondering if anything like that would be in place
<ogra> not yet
<ogra> we will start pulling in app patches and also push them upstream in jaunty
<rhpot1991_laptop> at least I think eeebuntu is doing that, unless my eyes are playing tricks on me
<ogra> umps in intrepid was only a first shot, mainly to get attention and generate feedback, in jaunty it might look totally different
<ogra> *umpc
<KarlsBerg> hello
<KarlsBerg> im using umpc version in acer aspire one, and is too unstable, u get gnome crashed each day
<KarlsBerg> somes times in the day
<KarlsBerg> every day also with the "wait" and "force quit"
#ubuntu-mobile 2008-11-06
<scientes>  iinstalled the ubuntu-mobile package and it totally messed my desktop
<scientes> xchat is stuck in full screen and is set so you cant resize it
<ian_brasil_> scientes: what device are you using
<scientes> a desktop
<scientes> i though the changes would be autonomous and i could just load up another gdm and look at it, or nest a gdm
<scientes> a restart after deinstalling what i could fixed the window manager
<ian_brasil_> why don't you try it in kvm or qemu
<scientes> but simply restarting the window manager didnt
<scientes> yeah
<ian_brasil_> there is also a gconf key you could change to exit the full screen
<persia> No, it's not a gconf key : it's a config file value.
<scientes> most thing you could jsut use ctrl-click (of course only in compiz), but for some reason xchat was stuck at full screen
<ian_brasil_> gconf-editor in a termainl
<scientes> i mean alt-click to move/resize
<crevette> heya
<crevette> someone from the bluetooth team here ?
<crevette> I wanted to know what the state of bluetooth, because this is quite hectic now in intrepid, and we need to fix that.
<persia> crevette, Well, how do you suggest we fix it?  It's certainly broken.  slytherin was testing some patches, but never found anything that both worked and seemed small enough to fit in an SRU.
<persia> My memory is that the biggest issue was with gnome-user-share and it needing apache.
<crevette> a lot of people complain about sending and reception issues
<crevette> sending from computer
<persia> Sending from the computer?  That worked last time I checked.
 * persia tests again now
<crevette> I think this is due to nautilus-sendto which is too restructive when checking the phone capabilities
<crevette> persia, some phoen don't work
<crevette> phones
<crevette> (apparently), mine does
<persia> Oh, so that it works for me isn't enough.  I very much dislike bugs I can't reproduce :(
<crevette> I needed to hack the source but didn't find time
<persia> I suspect others are in the same position.
<crevette> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/nautilus-sendto/+bug/285283
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 285283 in bluez "Bluetooth file transfer to phone fails" [Undecided,New] 
<crevette> people should try to execute dbus-send --system --print-reply --dest=org.bluez /org/bluez/hci0/dev_XX_XX_XX_XX_XX_XX org.bluez.Device.GetProperties
<crevette> if in the properties there is no somethiong like 0x1106 in the UUID nautilus-sendto won't even go further
<crevette> I wonder if bluetooth-sendto checks the capabilities or not 
<crevette> but most of the time it works fine
<crevette> so if bluetooth-sendto work but not nautilus-sendto, you can bet this is the nautilus-sednto bug
<persia> Yeah, it certainly sounds like one.
<crevette> so I need to remove the capabilities check from nautilius-sendto
<crevette> or someon with REAL coding capaibilities
<crevette> I just know copy & pasting code
<persia> Mind you, it might be a applet bug that it does allow send, but a bug that's left there to work around devices that don't describe themselves.
<crevette> for the file reception problem, there is an issue with obex-data-server, our snapshot isnot working fine
<crevette> jumping to 0.4.2 would be radical, but it proved to work for me at least, and some other persons
<persia> Right.  slytherin thought that some gconf adjustments might help.
<crevette> gconf ? for which problem ?
<crevette> s/\ \?//
<persia> jumping to 0.4.2 for jaunty would be a sensible step then.  That doesn't require any approvals.  I'm less sure what to do with intrepid.
<persia> gconf for the obex-data-server issue.
<crevette> okay, for changing which key, (I didn't know that obex-data-server uses gconf)
<persia> I don't actually know.  Best ask slytherin (who is rarely in this channel : more often in #ubuntu-motu).
<crevette> okay
<ian_brasil_> crevette? there is also the password issue in bluetooth
<crevette> the third problem is the reporter themself, who are a little confused and mix the problems
<crevette> ian_brasil_, the one where the notification disappear quickly ?
<persia> crevette, I think the reporter is seeing both bugs.
<ian_brasil_> yes..for instance on a gps device there is no way to enert a password
<ian_brasil_> enert == enter
<persia> ian_brasil, Or the one where the filter for which devices get assigned a password, and which have defaults is mostly broken?
<crevette> ian_brasil, rh has some patch, where they hard-code 000
<crevette> 0000
<persia> Well, that needs a better device DB.
<ian_brasil_> i saw that...the main.c hack
<crevette> yep
<ian_brasil_> the proper solution is to modify the UI i think
<ian_brasil_> but much more time involved ibviously
<ian_brasil_> damn keyboard ..ibviously == obviously
<crevette> ian_brasil, you suggest let the user enter the pair code ihimself ?
<crevette> persia, perhaps I wasn't clear enough, I was stating that users are confused between various bluetooth package, and which one provide which functionnality, so people add a comment on nautilus-sendto stating about reception, 
<persia> For devices that can enter codes, I like the UI.  I'm somewhat annoyed that one of my devices on which I can enter a code defaults to 0000.  On the other hand, I know several people have devices on which they can't enter codes which default to random, which is even more annoying.
<ian_brasil_> crevette: that was how it worked in hardy IIRC
<ian_brasil_> and is the expected behaviour from a users POV
<persia> Yeah, the hardy behaviour wasn't that bad either.
<crevette> we need to see with uptream, perhaps
<crevette> it would make sense
<crevette> damn, if I wish I were rich to have time for that
<crevette> :)à
<crevette> unfortunately I'm at work now :)
<persia> Well, the hardy implementation was a bit annoying, and very fragile.  The UI might be nice, but it would be better to do it differently.
<crevette> persia, you're talking about bluez-properties ?
<crevette> (I'm lost)
<crevette> :)
<crevette> persia, for nautilus-sendto http://svn.gnome.org/viewvc/nautilus-sendto/trunk/src/plugins/bluetooth.c?view=markup line 32 and after line 377
<persia> crevette, Yeah.  That's the issue.
<persia> No, I was talking about the pinentry hack, which isn't worth keeping.
<crevette> ah I don't it
<crevette> +know
 * persia didn't really look at bluetooth that much between Breezy and Intrepid, so may have missed a step or two
 * crevette didn't look at bluetooth until now
<crevette> :)
<persia> My memory was that there was a hook into the config file, which if it had a certain value would then call an external helper to ask the user for the PIN (or else use a default PIN in the config file).  This was more fragile than the current state, which is broken, but at least robust.
<crevette> there was a bluez-pin yeah
<crevette> with dbus activation eventually?
<persia> That still sounds a little fragile to me, but it might work well, as various services could use a common tool.
<rrittenhouse> When I try Ubuntu umpc on this new Aspire G1, is there a way to restore back to Windows in case the crap hits the fan?
<persia> Well, first try the live image.  That lets you test the basics.
<rrittenhouse> It is the windows model. The files look to be stored on a 5gb partition on the hd and I'm not sure how I would initiate a restore.
<rrittenhouse> ooh ok :) Is there a Wiki entry for this?
<persia> It's worth doing a defrag of your windows disk first, but the installer should be able to resize it so you can dual-boot.
<persia> When you're satisfied, delete Windows.
<rrittenhouse> Does it use that Wubi thing from windows?
<persia> Oh, if you have a restore partition, you can probably just install over Windows, and "dual-boot" with the restore partiion.  Personally, I'd be careful, and maybe test with a triple-boot scenario first.
<persia> No.  Ubuntu UMPC doesn't work with wubi yet.  Maybe for Jaunty.
<rrittenhouse> hmm. Personally I don't like Windows at all but this model had better specs.
<rrittenhouse> and it was available at Staples
<rrittenhouse> Is the Ubuntu UMPC Edition a live-install ?
<persia> Yep.
<persia> dd it to USB.  Boot a live session.  If you like it, click "install".  If you don't, try a different flavour of Ubuntu :)
<rrittenhouse> persia: I don't have a thumbdrive laying around. Would a spare usb hard drive work?
<rrittenhouse> It seems like it would
<persia> It might, although dd of 600MB to a hard drive is soemthing that calls for a near-future reformat :)  I'd recommend making sure your device can boot from external USB HD first : some machines balk at booting from real hard drives on USB.
<rrittenhouse> Interesting :)
<bizkut> os[Linux 2.6.27.2-aao i686] distro[Ubuntu "intrepid" 8.10] cpu[2 x Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU N270   @ 1.60GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 1.60GHz] mem[Physical: 0.9GB/1.5GB free] disk[Total: 22.1GB/27.9GB free] video[Intel Corporation Mobile 945GME Express Integrated Graphics Controller] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA Intel]
<piju> os[Linux 2.6.24-21-generic i686] distro[Debian lenny/sid] cpu[2 x Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T5450  @ 1.66GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 1.67GHz] mem[Physical: 2.5GB, 75.1% free] disk[Total: 110.0GB, 65.9% free] video[Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA Intel]
#ubuntu-mobile 2008-11-07
<kirma> I'm interested about the specific compilation option/compiler differences between i386 and lpia architectures, where can I find the details?
<persia> The gcc and glibc sources.
<persia> Well, technically, any given package might have a special flag for lpia, but in the common case, it would be in the compiler and core libraries themselves.
<kirma> there are some actual patches to gcc for it?
<kirma> what about compilation options?
<persia> The vast majority of packages don't have any difference in the instructions passed to the compiler, so any changes would be in the compiler defaults.
<kirma> ok
<persia> I'm not sure that there are real changes in gcc behaviour, but I'd suspect some changed defaults for gcc and glibc would be the primary set of discoverable differences.
<kirma> well, optimizations and targets... too bad that gcc doesn't really have a proper instruction scheduler for intel atom target, as far as I've understood
<kirma> and even intel is strangely silent about scheduling optimizations for atom, haven't found practically anything about it from their docs
<BUGabundo_work> hi guys
<BUGabundo_work> what would you install on an eeePC 901?
<BUGabundo_work> keep xandros, eeebuntu, ubuntu eee, ubuntu-umpc?
<playya> BUGabundo_work, the installes xandros sucks on my 701
<BUGabundo_work> I don't like it either!
<BUGabundo_work> but its not for me!
<playya> i have a eeXubuntu installed and going to test ubuntu-eee next week,... maybe
<BUGabundo_work> I tried it for a while but couldn't do all the things I do on ubuntu
<BUGabundo_work> so I booted umpc
<BUGabundo_work> and is now doing some package updates BEFORE I install it
<BUGabundo_work> let me know how it goes
<BUGabundo_work> so I can use the knowlage on this eeepc
<BUGabundo_work> any blog with your findings?
<playya> nope. not really
<BUGabundo_work> I'll have to ping you then, here or on #ubuntu-buga
<BUGabundo_work> *bugs
<BUGabundo_work> humm wifi won't work on 901??
<playya> here
<BUGabundo_work> and I could only make it boot from the right side USBports
<BUGabundo_work> from the left it wouldn't boot...
<persia> Wifi on the 901 needs linux-backports-modules
<persia> Also, the package updates one does before install won't affect the install : it's generally better to install, and then update.
<BUGabundo_work> ok
<BUGabundo_work> sometimes there are updates on the installer
<BUGabundo_work> I happened to need that back on gutsy
<BUGabundo_work> or was it feisty?
<BUGabundo_work> bah.. long time
<BUGabundo_work> got a crash with this updates
<BUGabundo_work> should I file it?
<BUGabundo_work> it was a kernel update crash
<BUGabundo_work> I guess I don't need to
<BUGabundo_work> people don't do kernel updates on livecds/livepen
<persia> There's always updates available pre-install : it's just that applying those updates won't mean that the install has the updates applied : one needs to apply them again.  Generally, it's easier to apply them only once post-install.
<BUGabundo_work> and the installer window is a few pixeis bigger then the screen
<BUGabundo_work> persia: playya should the swap go on the 4GBs SSD or the 16GBs?
<playya> i don't use any
<playya> ssd and swap = not a good idea
<persia> I wouldn't recommend putting swap on an SSD.
<persia> I'm a *huge* fan of swap, but for an SSD system, compcache is a better way to gain the advantages of swap.
<BUGabundo_work> and does the system hibernate without it?
<persia> Hmm.  That's an interesting question, as hibernate usually goes to a swap partition.
<BUGabundo_work> yep
<BUGabundo_work> that's why I askt
<BUGabundo_work> what happens with your sustem playya?
<BUGabundo_work> I need an answer on this guys!
<playya> i never hibernated my EEE before
<BUGabundo_work> can you do it?
<BUGabundo_work> right now?
<BUGabundo_work> please?
<playya> maybe test it when I'm at home
<BUGabundo_work> preatty please?
<BUGabundo_work> with sugar on top?
<BUGabundo_work> ahhh
<BUGabundo_work> I need to format the laptop now
<BUGabundo_work> I'll have to leave work in an hour
<BUGabundo_work> and the boss wants to take it home
<playya> use swap.
<playya> mom
<playya> one second ;)
<BUGabundo_work> playya: ping
<BUGabundo_work> humm is he here still?
<playya> no response in other channels :(
<playya> i currently have a lesson
<BUGabundo_work> I'll go with swap
<BUGabundo_work> the laptop has 2GiBs
<BUGabundo_work> so 2.5Gbs should do it
<BUGabundo_work> I can remove it later from fstab
<playya> or you test without a swap
<BUGabundo_work> but adding it would be much more work
<playya> and resize later
<BUGabundo_work> too much work
<persia> BUGabundo_work, Do be careful : swap on SSD might reduce the SSD lifetime.  Of course, this might be completely false : it's an unverified rumour.
<BUGabundo_work> removing is easier
<BUGabundo_work> eheh
<persia> Whether it's true probably depends as much on how the SSD is implemented as anything else.
<BUGabundo_work> BHAAAAAAAAAA
<BUGabundo_work> I can't quit the installer!
<BUGabundo_work> xkill it!
<BUGabundo_work> lolk
#ubuntu-mobile 2008-11-08
<rrittenhouse> Are there any issues with using the Atheros 5k driver with my AR242x on my aspire one?
<rrittenhouse> I was using wireless for 2 days and all of a sudden it lost all networks under the network manager applet but they came back and now I can
<rrittenhouse> Can't connect, sorry
<rrittenhouse> It will pop up the authentication dialog and if I hit show password it has a long string of random letters/numbers and not my key
<rrittenhouse> nm driver update today killed ath5k and i had to shut down completel
#ubuntu-mobile 2009-11-02
<mathiaz> hi - on UNR 9.10, is there a way to disable netbook-launcher when the gnome session is started?
<mathiaz> netbook-launcher uses around 30% of my CPU (on my mini 10v) all the time
#ubuntu-mobile 2009-11-03
<ofiz> moin
<mathiaz> hi folks!
<mathiaz> Is there a way to switch between the UNR interface and the normal Desktop on Karmic?
<ogra> i think the switcher app was dropped last minute
<ogra> because it was to broken
<mathiaz> ogra: hm - I've switched to my mini 10v as my main workstation
<mathiaz> ogra: and it's connected to an external monitor
<ogra> well, the desktop switcher damages your setup afaik
<mathiaz> ogra: so when I'm using the external monitor I'd like to have the normal ubuntu desktop, while running UNR when I'm just working off the mini 10v
<ogra> so you end up with a mix from desktop and UNR
<mathiaz> ogra: fair enough.
<mathiaz> ogra: is there a way to not start the desktop launcher though?
<mathiaz> ogra: it was eating 30% of my cpu all of yesterday
<ogra> you can fiddle manually with your session options indeed
<mathiaz> ogra: from the "startup applications" application?
<ogra> yep
<mathiaz> ogra: I've tried to disable the netbookt-launcher and it was started again on login
<ogra> hmm no idea then, it should be adjustable in there
<mathiaz> ogra: well - I'll try again
<ogra> plars, do you know the strategy people have to use to switch desktops in UNR now that desktop-switcher is gone ? 
<plars> ogra: sadly, no... it was my understanding at the end of karmic that we were going to leave it in universe
<ogra> mathiaz, so its still in universe and you can user it at your own risk :)
<plars> ogra: I think I saw some discussion recently about creating a script or something that would do the changes
<plars> ogra: no, I don't think it is
<plars> unless it got added back again
<StevenK> No, it was removed
<ogra> oh, ok
<plars> lool, or njpatel may know more
<StevenK> % rmadison -s karmic desktop-switcher | wc -l
<StevenK> 0
<mathiaz> oh and another thing: I had to switch the theme - the dark theme doesn't work well with firefox's history
<plars> StevenK has dealt the killing blow
<mathiaz> You can't see anything from the firefox history when typing in the location bar
<Tharghan> hi, a question... I got an AIGO 8888w, and I'm trying to install ubuntu 8.04 MID, but it's not working... there is a specific bios version needed? I got the 109A
#ubuntu-mobile 2009-11-07
<playya_> i know some of you already own a n900. any plans to add ubuntu support for it?
<playya_> with free drivers, ...
#ubuntu-mobile 2009-11-08
<leaf-sheep> Hi folks, I hope I'm in right channel.... I'm curious.  I have Dell Inspiron Mini 10, which contains Integrated Intel GMA 500 graphics. (In other word, Poulsbo). Is there a remedy for Karmic/Moblin? 
<rbelem> leaf-sheep, did you read this link? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsPoulsbo/
<leaf-sheep> rbelem: Hi! Yes I did. I'm facing this issue when I did that. Let me show you the pastebin.
<leaf-sheep> rbelem: http://pastebin.com/m74190e92 
<leaf-sheep> I read an article about "What a kick in the face" -- Intel to linux community. :(.
<rbelem> leaf-sheep, it is not finding a package :-/
 * rbelem looking for the package
<rbelem> leaf-sheep, they are there
<rbelem> leaf-sheep, paste your sources.list and sources.list.d/* for me
<leaf-sheep> rbelem: Okay. I'm booting up the netboot with ugly resolution. It'll be a minute.
<leaf-sheep> netbook*
<rbelem> eheeh
<leaf-sheep> rbelem: Well, I can't get in. The screen is jerking off... As if tty1 restarts itself repeatedly... (I had this happening earlier with gdm).
<leaf-sheep> As for /etc/apt/sources.d/ -- I used lucazade's script for that one.
<rbelem> leaf-sheep, boot in single mode
<leaf-sheep> rbelem: Be aware. I'm trying to install Ubuntu-Moblin-Remix (Karmic) on the netbook.
<rbelem> leaf-sheep, ok, np
<leaf-sheep> I'm not sure what you mean by single mode. I'm in the root console right now. (ESC at beginning of GRUB2).
<leaf-sheep> The screen is flickering. :\
<leaf-sheep> I'm going to take my puppy outside for bathroom and whatnot. I'll be back in 20min-ish. Also, I'm going to do a clean karmic install quickly and try the script again (using regular karmic, not moblin) and see if the problem still exist.
<rbelem> leaf-sheep, you can enter in single mode by choosing the "recovery mode"
<rbelem> leaf-sheep, ok i will be here
<leaf-sheep> rbelem: In your experiences, which arch is more suitable for netbooks? i386 or lpia
<rbelem> leaf-sheep, well, lpia is specific for intel netbooks, but there is a blueprint about this https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/lpia-versus-i386
<leaf-sheep> "The lpia architecture is a maintenance burden for Ubuntu" 
<leaf-sheep> I'm going with i386 -- Packages are installing at the moment.
<leaf-sheep> This really suck to have a weak graphic card.
 * leaf-sheep installs Ubuntu-Netbook-Remix
<leaf-sheep> rbelem: Done. I'm rebooting now.
<leaf-sheep> rbelem: Want me to launch the script?
<leaf-sheep> Basically -- Following https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsPoulsbo/ ?
<derekS> is it possible to have UMR and UNR running from one installation? Just changing the DM?
